# Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"



## Bambus Mami (12. Okt. 2012)

Liebe Forianer!

Sagt mal, wie wäre es denn, wenn wir mal wieder einen Themenchatabend organisieren würden?
Eine Chatleitung im eigentlichen SInn brauchen wir - glaub ich - eigentlich nicht.
Mehr einen Termin, an dem alle / möglichst viele Zeit haben.
Wer könnte sich denn vorstellen, am Sonntag, den 21.Oktober 2012 ab 20.00 Uhr an einem Themenchatabend teilzunehmen?

Themenvorschlag: "Teich winterfest machen"

Was haltet Ihr davon?
Wer würde mitmachen?
Dürfen wir das überhaupt organisieren?

Ich bitte um Antworten!

Viele Grüße

Bambus Mami
Kristin


----------



## Joachim (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend*

Hallo Kristin,

find ich gut den Vorschlag - das Thema passt sehr gut. 

Ihr könnt das gern organisieren, sobald der Termin steht könnte ich ihn für euch auch ankündigen (wobei eine Woche schon arg kurz ist  ).

Na dann schaun wir mal und hoffen auf rege Beteiligung.


----------



## Bambus Mami (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend*

Danke, Joachim, dass Du Dich einklinkst!

Wie lange im Voraus sollten wir denn den Termin festlegen?
Ich wollte den Chat halt vielleicht noch im Oktober abhalten, denn da muss der Teich ja schließlich winterfest gemacht werden....

Gerne erwarte ich Euere Vorschläge...
Kristin


----------



## Joachim (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend*

Moin,

ja, da geb ich dir völlig Recht - mach den Termin einfach fest, bzw. ich machs mit der Ankündigung und du trommel mal weiter, das auch wer kommt.  

Ok?


----------



## blackbird (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend*

Hi zusammen. 

Da wäre ich gerne dabei. Termin ist erstmal vorgemerkt. 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## dragsterrobby (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend*

Supi, ich bin auch dabei, egal wann!


----------



## Bambus Mami (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend*

Also, dann lassen wir's doch dabei.
Sonntag, den 21.Oktober ab 20 Uhr!

Thema: "Wie mache ich meinen Teich winterfest?"

Bitte macht alle mit!

Ich freue mich!
Kristin


----------



## Joerg (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend*

Hallo Kristin,
ich finde den Vorschlag auch aktuell sehr passend und es könnten sich ein interesanter Chat Abend ergeben. 
Es gibt ja viele verschiedene Teiche und für das was angemessen ist, gibt es auch unterschiedliche Ansichten.

Ich hab mir den Termin vorgemerkt und freu mich.

@Joachim, können wir das mitschneiden und dann die relevanten Beiträge veröffentlichen?


----------



## Sternenstaub (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend*

Hallo Kristin,
klaro bin auch dabei

lG Angelika


----------



## Vera44 (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend*

Hallo  Kristin!

Ich versuche auch dabei zu sein....... Tolle Idee 
Schließlich steht der Winter vor der Tür!


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend*

moin zusammen,
Termin ist vorgemerkt,
versuche dabei zu sein.
Danke für die Initiative, Kristin


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend*

Hee hee !
Sind doch immer die gleichen Kandidaten ! Hab mir aber auch den Termin vorgemerkt ! 
Auch wenn ick keen Teich noch nischte habe ! Kommentare kann ick trotzdem machen !


----------



## Mathias2508 (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend*

Moin an alle,
ich hab mir das auch schon mal vorgemerkt.Das wird bestimmt ganz interesant.


----------



## Bambus Mami (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Teich winterfest machen"*

Klar, André,

mit Dir hab ich sowieso gerechnet!!!!! 
Du kannst ja auch neben Deinen wertvollen Tipps auch Deine Arbeitskraft zur Verfügung stellen....

LG BIs Sonntag 21.Oktober 
Mami


----------



## Joachim (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend*

Moin,

@Jörg
Ja, geht - hat Annett schon öfter vom Chatabend gemacht.


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend*

Wenn ichs nicht vergesse werde ich auch mal vorbeischauen


----------



## muh.gp (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Hallo,

tolles Thema! Als Teichneuling, der vor seinem ersten Winter steht, bin ich bereit viel zu lernen und eine Menge Ideen zu sammeln!

Bis Sonntag!

Holger


----------



## Bambus Mami (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Toll!  
Es haben sich schon so viele Leute angemeldet!
Ich freue mich richtig!!!

Sollen wir Wetten abschließen, wie viele Leute kommen werden?
Ich mach mal den Anfang und sage frisch und frei: WIr werden 14 Chatteilnehmer haben!

Wer richtig rät, bekommt von mir ein ChatHerz!

Also, gebt Eueren Tipp ab!


Bambus Mami


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

15


----------



## suddenfun (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Wenn ich wússte wie das mit dem Chat funktioniert, wäre ich dabei.

Gruß Volker


----------



## dragsterrobby (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Moin, auf Chat klicken, anmelden, fertig


----------



## lotta (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

na, 
wenn's sooo einfach ist, mit dem chat, 
werd ich's auch probieren
freu mich drauf, 
gutes thema, interessiert mich sehr
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## maro (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Hallo zuammen, 
genau mein Thema!
Werde versuchen dabei zu sein.

Gruss Steffi


----------



## Zacky (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

...wenn das so gut weiter geht, mit dem Interresse - dann sage ich mal 17!...


----------



## Vera44 (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Das Saarland tippt auf 19


----------



## Bambus Mami (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Prima, liebe Forianer,  

es schaut so aus als würde es voll werden.
Der Chatraum ist bereits geputzt, morgen werde ich die Getränke besorgen und mit dem Arrangieren der Tische beginnen.
Ach ja, könnte bitte jemand frische Minze für den HUGO mitbringen?
Und Weißbiergläser hab ich auch nicht genügend. 

die Tippgemeinde wächst auch:
Ich fasse kurz zusammen (gestaffelt nach Optimismus):

Bambus Mami (Kristin)            14
Echinopsis      (Daniel)             15
Zacky              (         )             17
Vera44           (Vera)               19
Joerg              (Jörg)               24

Weitere Tippwetten werden gerne angenommen, es winkt ein Chatherz für den Gewinner...
und 

Bambus Mami
Kristin

PS: Die Getränke werden selbstverständlich im Chatroom gereicht! Für jeden Geschmach das Passende!


----------



## Joerg (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Bambus Mami,
frische Minze kann ich gerne mitbringen. Die Massen kann ich kaum zu Tee verarbeiten.
Wo werden die kühlen Getränke denn gereicht?

Es werden in der Spitze 24 User online sein. Viele werden mal nur vorbeischaun um zu sehen was los ist oder kurz eine Frage stellen.
Je nachdem wie die Stimmung ist werden sie auch etwas länger bleiben.


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Ich tippe mal auf 18!!
Wobei die Frage wäre, wie wird es gezählt? 
Sind ja auch bestimmt einige die zwar im Chat sind aber nur lesen!


----------



## lotta (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

guten morgen, an all die lustigen vögel... ähem(fische)
sagt mal, für so ganz dumme, wie mich
also, auf chat klicken, ausfüllen, und dann?
gebe ich was ein? im moment steht da lobby 
kann ich mich im vorfeld anmelden, oder erst, an dem abend , an dem ich mit chatten möchte ?
ich weiß auch nicht , ob's am frühen mörgen liegt, oder daran , dass ich einfach n bisschen blöde bin...
könnte mir vielleicht jemand auf die sprünge helfen?
 würde auch zum "hugos" n leckeres holundersäftchen beisteuern...
liebe grüsse lotta


----------



## Joachim (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Moin,

na so wie es unter "Chat? Wie geht das?" geschrieben steht. 

Einfach den Chat aufrufen, wenn man dort noch nicht registriert ist dies tun (mit dem Usernamen und der Email aus dem Forum hier !!) und nach der Bestätigung der Mail vom Chat kann man sich dort ganz normal anmelden und chatten.
Welcher Raum (Lobby, oder andere) grad genutzt wird sieht man ja - dort wo die andern sind  

Hilfreich sind wie immer die Anleitungen im Support:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26854
und
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37476


----------



## lotta (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

oh, sorry 
hab' grad auch entdeckt, dass da noch was stand...
ich verspreche, vor dem nächsten fragen, erstmal besser zu suchen
trotzdem danke, dass du  dir die mühe gemacht  und mich nochmal drauf hingewiesen hast 
liebe grüße lotta
...
habs grad probiert...
aber der name lotta ist anscheinend schon vergeben... wie?
das ist doch MEINER 
und was mach ich nun?


----------



## Bambus Mami (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Ist doch egal, Lotta!
Die gleiche Frage haben sich bestimmt andere auch schon gestellt!
Dafür gibt's ja unseren Joachim, der in gewohnt ruhiger und kompetenter Art uns immer wieder hilft! 

An dieser Stelle deshalb nochmal ein:
Danke, Joachim!


Prima, Lotta, wenn Du Holundersaft mitbringen kannst!
Wir freuen uns darauf!


Kurzes Update:

dragsterrobby      (Günter)               18

Und zum Zählen hab ich mir Folgendes gedacht:
Es gilt die maximale Anzahl der sich gleichzeitig im Chatabendraum befindenden Gäste.

Vielleicht könnte ja noch einer der Teilnehmer mit festgebuchtem Sitzplatz ein
CHATHERZ zur Belohnung für den Wett-Tipp-König ausloben?? 

Bis Sonntag!
Kristin


----------



## Joachim (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Danke ... 

@Lotta
Schau ich mir heute Abend mal an - falls die andere "lotta" ungenutzt oder nicht aus dem Forum ist... > Freiflug. 

Ich geb dir dann hier Bescheid.


----------



## lotta (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

danke joachim, habs jetzt mit "lotta 20" geschafft.
auch egal, obwohl ich mit einem einfachen lotta beim "hobby gartenteich" angemeldet bin
danke, für deine mühe
liebe grüsse lotta


----------



## Sternenstaub (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

11 Leute


----------



## Pammler (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Nun extra für Kristin, die schon soviel im Caht geputzt und aufgeräumt hat
(leider ist die frische Farbe noch nicht ganz trocken gewesen bei der Kontrolle und ich hab mir ne Jeans versaut)
gebe ich auch einen Tipp ab

mein tipp 16 

( ich log mich erst bei 15 ein Hi Hi Hiii)


----------



## Bambus Mami (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Ich fasse weiter zusammen:

sternenstaub    (Angelika)           11
Andre 69         (André)                13
Bambus Mami (Kristin)               14
Echinopsis      (Daniel)               15
Pammler         (Torsten)             16
Zacky              (         )               17
dragsterrobby   (Günter)             18
Vera44           (Vera)                  19
lotta               (Sabine)               20
Joerg              (Jörg)                  24


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

18 von dragsterrobby haste verjessen !
*13* sag ich dann mal !


----------



## lotta (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

hi, ich sag 20,
so wie wir geputzt und aufgestuhlt haben !
da sind mindestens 20 verrückte dabei...
bis sonntag 
 lotta


----------



## dragsterrobby (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Gibts auch paar Matratzen, wird bestimmt später?


----------



## Sandra1976 (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Ja da bin ich auf alle Fälle auch dabei!
Ist auch erst unser 2. Winter und es gibt immer was zu lernen und zu tun was Mann/Frau besser machen kann. Super Idee 
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

ich tippe auch auf 13


----------



## lotta (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

jau, matratzen wären gut, 
dann gibt's sicher auch nen guten __ wein?... 
könnte 'n paar fläschchen von meinem geliebten weissherbst spendieren...

gibt's überheupt weintrinker unter uns ?
freu mich...
grüsse sabine ;-)
 ( lotta)


----------



## Bambus Mami (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Oh ja, Lotta!

Blackbird bringt hoffentlich seinen guten schweren Italiener mit.
Ich steh wie gesagt zunächst eher auf Aperol spritz und HUGO, steig aber dann sehr gerne auf einen frischen Weißwein um oder einen schwereren Roten.
Allerdings wollte ich nicht so viel trinken, denn wir wollen ja wichtige Dinge besprechen....

Aber bring einfach was mit, es freuen sich bestimmt einige! 


Kristin


----------



## lotta (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

mann, 
wie durchgeknallt müssen wir alle eigentlich sein...
wir teichvirusinfizierten...
schön, mit sooo vielen gleichgesinnten,
die feldbetten zu teilen 
sabine-lotta ;-)


----------



## blackbird (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Hi Sabine und Kristin...



lotta schrieb:


> dann gibt's sicher auch nen guten __ Wein?...
> könnte 'n paar Fläschchen von meinem geliebten Weißherbst spendieren...
> 
> gibt's überhaupt Weintrinker unter uns ?
> (lotta)





Bambus Mami schrieb:


> Oh ja, Lotta!
> Blackbird bringt hoffentlich seinen guten schweren Italiener mit.
> ...



Doch doch, 
Weintrinker gibt's hier... und nicht nur im Piemont oder Sardinien unterwegs, seit einiger Zeit auch gerne verwöhnt von St. Emilion und Pomerol  
Weißwein darf gern ein Chablis sein. 

Vielleicht teilt ja der eine oder andere die Leidenschaft... 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## lotta (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

ei,tim, 
st emilion...........
is das nicht im "massiv central" ?
hab mal ne weile in fr. in dieser gegend gewohnt... mit guuuter erinnerung...
hmmm, und leckerer __ wein
prost, bis sonntag... und noch- für die wette,
20 werden wir mindestens  
bei den vielen guten weinen 
grüße


----------



## blackbird (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Hi Sabine.



lotta schrieb:


> ei,tim,
> st emilion...........
> is das nicht im "massiv central" ?



Nee... St. Emilion ist etwas westlicher... Aber trotzdem äußerst feine Tröpfchen.

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## cpt.nemo (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Ich werd auf jeden Fall auch mal vorbei schauen. Sind ja lauter neue Gesichter. Da kenn ich ja gar keinen mehr.


----------



## lotta (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

tim...
ja,
das ist aber doch ganz nah, den ham wir , immer getrunken, 
lang lang ist's her...
bringst halt mal so n fläschchen mit ?
gute nacht
sabine ;-)


----------



## blackbird (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Ooooch St. Emilion ist sogar hier in Berlin so nah, dass man von dort ein paar Pretiosen hier bekommt  
Viel schwieriger ist es, hier ein paar bestimmte Italiener zu bekommen...  

@Brigitte: Da war ich ja vorhin noch fast bei Dir im Landkreis...

Liebe Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## DbSam (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Ich schau auch mal rein und bringe [DLMURL="http://www.gute-weine.de/frankreich/rhone/chateauneuf-du-pape/domaine-de-la-janasse/cotes-du-rhone-villages-terre-d-argile-2.html"]diesen schweren Tropfen[/DLMURL] mit. Den find ich Klasse.
Leider neigt sich die Kiste dem Ende zu. Bei zu großer Nachfrage muss ich noch schnell Nachschub holen. 
In [DLMURL="http://www.koelner-weinkeller.de/index.php?id=der-weinkeller"]"meinem Stammkeller"[/DLMURL] ist der leider schon weg, da gibt es nur noch den 10er.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Bambus Mami (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Ich seh schon, der Chatabend wird laufen.



Und das nächste Thema für den Chatabend im Dezember scheint sich auch schon abzuzeichnen: 
*"Teichwasser und andere edle Tröpfchen - wie analysiere ich richtig?"
*​
Bitte vergesst nicht Euere Tipps zur Maximalzahl der Chatter abzugeben, die sich GLEICHZEITIG im Chat befinden werden!

Es winken Chatherzen zur Belohnung!!!!
(Wer wäre noch so nett und könnte eines zur Belohnung aussetzen?)

Danke Euch allen für Euer reges Interesse!!!!!


Euere Bambus Mami


----------



## baddie (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Nabends, 

ich würde Euch ja gern an den Erfahrungen (mit unterschiedlichsten Teichen)  aus 31 Wintern teilhaben lassen aber ich befürchte das ich den Termin eh wieder vergesse wenn ich jetzt fest zusage :evil

Sonntag 20:00 ja für Väter von kleinen Kindern dann doch eher die Zeit um mal in Ruhe mit der Holden aufm Sofa zu sitzen und ein Bierchen/Sektchen/Weinchen ....was auch immer ..... zu trinken und das "anstrengende" Kinderwochenende in Ruhe ausklingen zu lassen 

Schaun mer mal. Interesse hätte ich jedenfalls schon an diesem Chatabend


----------



## Moonlight (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Ich werde wohl nicht anwesend sein 
Bin am Sonntag bereits ab 4Uhr auf den Beinen und mit viel Glück erst gg. 19Uhr zu Hause (letztena war es erst 23.30Uhr).
Da hab ich absolut keine Ambitionen mehr mich an den PC zu setzen.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Mandy,
so kenn ich dich ja gar nicht.
Bist doch sonst so hart im nehmen und geben. 
Wenn du vor 22:00 Uhr nach Hause kommst ist es wohl Ehrensache sich wenigstens im Chat noch anzumelden.

Ansonsten viel Spass am Sonntag.


----------



## Joachim (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Ja, mit den Terminen ist das so ne Sache - Freitags konnten auch viele nicht. Ich denke da kann man nicht viel machen, außer nächstes Jahr das gleiche Thema eben an einem Freitag machen, also immer mal im Wechsel. 

Aber an 2 Tagen nacheinander wird wohl auch eher wenig Sinn machen, oder? 

Na schaun wir mal.


----------



## Moonlight (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Hey Jörg,

wie so kennste mich nicht?! Ich kann doch nicht nur im Internet rumschwirren.
Ich habe auch noch eine Familie ... und die mag es nicht wenn ich am PC sitze.
Also bleibt der Rechner, auch am Sonntag, aus.

Mandy


----------



## Bambus Mami (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Denk Ihr alle dran?

Nur noch 4 Stunden, dann geht's los!


Bis später!
Kristin


----------



## lotta (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

nur noch ein einhalb stunden


----------



## dragsterrobby (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Ich hab schon mal reingeschaut aber noch keiner da!


----------



## Bambus Mami (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Mensch, Günter!
Du bist ja noch ungeduldiger als ich 

Bis in 65 min

Bambus Mami


----------



## Zacky (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*



Bambus Mami schrieb:


> Bis in 65 min



...dann kommst du aber zu spät...


----------



## Patrick K (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Im Chat ist noch Platz
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Das mit der Maximalanzahl von 20 ist gemein.
Aktuell sind noch 5 weitere im Warteraum und wollen rein.


----------



## Bambus Mami (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Ein Mod muss das ändern

wir wechseln. mom

Kristin


----------



## Joerg (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Das ist eine Sache der Forensoftware, keiner kann das so einfach ändern.

Mit über 20 wird es auch schon etwas unübersichtlich, da man sich auf die einzelnen Beiträge konzentrieren muss.


----------



## Bambus Mami (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Du hast Recht, Jörg!

Mehr als 20 macht keinen Sinn! Hab ich gemerkt!

Trotzdem voller Erfolg!

LG Kristin


----------



## Joerg (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Hi Kristin,
seh ich auch so.
Tolle Idee zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## troll20 (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

hät mich gern beteiligt, jedoch hängt der chat bei mir, so das ich eigene nachrichten erst nach 3 min sehe  schade

gruß rené

PS evtl. kann ja jemand eine kleine zusammenfassung machen.


----------



## Bambus Mami (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Sehr schade René!

Aber es war sehr nett, dass sich mal so viele gleichzeitig eingeloggt haben...... 

Kristin


----------



## Bambus Mami (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Übrigens, der strahlende Gewinner des 

Chatherzens ist 
LOTTA


Alle gratulieren!!!!!!!!


----------



## lotta (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

danke
toll war's- mein erster  miterlebter chat abend
das mit dem 20 limit wusste ich nicht, hab ich grad erst gehört...
egal
hab mich amüsiert, einiges gelernt und tolle tips bekommen... danke nochmal an matthias ;-)
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## Joachim (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

@Lotta
ich auch - also das mit den 20 Hab grad mal in den Einstellungen (Chaträume) nach geschaut und nichts gefunden. Ich mein, der Chat kostet ordentlich Serverleistung, aber ich meine schon mal mehr wie 20 im Chat gesichtet zu haben... 

Das mit der Übersicht stimmt allerdings tatsächlich...

Edit: Doch, tatsächlich - max 20 User im gleichen Raum - ich hab den Wert mal testweise auf 25 erhöht. ich glaub mehr machen dann der Übersicht wegen auch keinen Sinn mehr, oder?

Warum hattn das vorher noch keiner gesagt?


----------



## Joerg (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Diese Meldung kommt, wenn man sich als 21. anmeldet:


----------



## Joachim (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Jupp, siehe mein Edit oben.


----------



## Joerg (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Habe gerade erfahren, dass meine Schätzung richtig war:


> Also, in meinem Chatprotokoll waren 24 Leute tätig. Leider hatte ich es einmal gelöscht.... Also, ich denke, es waren mind. 30 hier (Nacheinander) Joachim kommt halt noch dazu


----------



## DbSam (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Moin, Moin, 


Joachim hat mir das Chatprotokoll zugeschickt.
Insgesamt haben sich gestern Abend 35 User eingelogt und Beiträge geschrieben.
Bereinigt von den An- und Abmelde-Logdaten ergibt sich folgende Übersicht:
 


Das Protokoll mit den Beiträgen aus dem Chatraum habe ich zum Nachlesen aus der Textdatei wieder etwas zurecht gefrickelt und die Beiträge auf den Zeitraum von 20:00 bis ca. 22:30 oder 22:45 beschränkt.
Smylies und Links werden als Text dargestellt, die Textfarben pro User entsprechen den Chatraumfarben von gestern Abend.
Es wurden 2 Dateiversionen erzeugt und angehangen. Ein PDF und einmal als Html-Dokument (gezippt, da man eine *.html-Datei nicht hochladen kann).



Gruß Carsten


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Mehr als 20 dann kann man garnicht mehr folgen, ich hatte echte Probleme mit lesen und antworten!


----------



## Dr.J (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Vorschlag: 2 Themenchaträume und die Teilnehmer (max.15 pro Raum) aufteilen.

Protokolle können von beiden Räumen gezogen werden.


----------



## Patrick K (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

2 Räume find ich doof ,da wird man ja ganz knülle beim hin und her springen.:drunk:drunk:drunk

Ich hab gestern  alles gelesen(man kann ja scrollen falls man mal nicht nachkommt) und auch nachgefragt wenn mich was interessierte, hat soweit geklappt und wie man in der Liste sieht sogar ganz gut.

2. Platz im Quasseln toll

Anstrengend war es für mich eigentlich nur am Anfang, bis mal eine Richtung gefunden wurde,nach 10 min. war ja der erste Run vorrüber

Es war sehr interessant und sehr Kurzweilig, ich würde die Teilnehmerzahl erst begrenzen, wenn der Server Probleme macht.

Gruss an alle chatnasen Patrick


----------



## docmatze (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Schade, ich bin nicht in en Chat reingekommen 

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Joachim (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

@Matze
Woran hats geklemmt? Überfüllung oder konntest du dich gar nicht erst einloggen?

Bei letzterem mal grundlegend:
gute Chancen:
- DSL, LTE, UMTS
- sehr gute WLAN Signalstärke
- keine anderen Downloads (Video, Musik) im Hintergrund
- Browser ohne tausend Addons 

schlechte Chancen:
- schlechte WLAN Signalstärke
- ISDN, oder andere schlechte Leitung
- Browser mit tausend Addons 
- Kids, die an der selber Leitung hängen und auch nebenher chatten, zocken und oder Videos auf youtube schaun

Wird ein gelbes Dreieck angezeigt, dann nutzt der Chat schon eine abgespeckte Verbindung um überhaupt eine aufzubauen. 

Für jedwelche Fehlermeldung von unserem Chat bin ich natürlich immer dankbar, soweit nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Joerg (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Joachim,
ich hatte beim letzten eine stabile DSL Verbindung und kam trotzdem nur mit ! rein.
Dieser Abend war auch ein Test für LTE, was ich mit einer Antenne auf den Dach nun auch bekomme.

Um 20:30 war der Chatraum mit 20 gefüllt, sodass keiner mehr reinkam. 

Mich hat es bei den PN von deiner besseren Hälfte leider jedesmal rausgehauen.
Wenn es Sinn macht können wir das mal weiter untersuchen. Ansonsten lief es bei mir sehr stabil.


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Bei mir lief es mit LTE und neuer Funkwerk Antenne auch super!


----------



## Joachim (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

@Jörg

Sinn ja - aber nur mit nem sauberem Browser, also ohne jegliche Addons.  Zu 80% ists irgendein Browseraddon was quer schießt, und der Rest hat ne Probleme mit: Speed, Router, Firewall. Wobei Speed, nicht nur die Download und Upload Rate meint, sondern auch die Antwortzeiten (Ping).

Wobei das Ausrufezeichen auch nur bedeutet, das du zB. keine Musik über den Chat hören kannst/könntest. Ansonsten hat man dadurch keine Nachteile - es zeigt halt nur an, das etwas mit der Verbindung zum Chat nicht optimal ist... 

Die Chatsoftware ist eigentlich Steinalt, aber bietet noch immer Funktionen, die andere Chatsoftware nicht bieten kann oder eben teuer erkauft sein will - falls da wer dennoch nen heißen Tipp hat, für was anderes, ich probier es gern mal aus.


----------



## Joerg (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Joachim,
es ist seit dem SP1 Update von Win7 letzte Woche der IE 9. (Ohne Zeug drin )
Mit dem ! ist für die Nutzung sicher kein Problem, ging ja bisher damit sehr gut. 

Du hast sicher Recht, die Chatsoftware ist schon etwas älter, hat aber auch einige Vorteile.
Falls es mit langweilig wird, probier ich es noch mal mit anderen Einstellungen aus. :smoki


----------



## Pammler (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

Ich habe festgestellt. mit firefox habe ich trotz 16tder DSL ein ! und gelbe connection
mit opera habe ich keine Probleme, läuft der chat viel flüssiger.


----------



## Joachim (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 21. Oktober - "Teich winterfest machen"*

... sach ich ja - mitunter sind es Kleinigkeiten, die das gelbe ! provozieren. Aber wie bereits gesagt, ein tatsächlich spührbare Auswirkung hat es ja nicht.  Ich werd die Grafik mal ändern ...


----------

